# Lexington, VA - Colby 8 mos friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Pic is not loading; anyone have advice?


Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: Colby: Petfinder

*More About Colby*

I'm Colby, and I'm new here. I'm a sweet boy of 8 months and a thin 45 lbs. I'm friendly and happy and ready for a new home. email [email protected] or [email protected] 
Colby is up-to-date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*


Rockbridge SPCA
Lexington, VA
540-463-5123


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

e-mailed the shelter, he already has an application on him! No wonder, such a pretty boy.


----------

